#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Linking multiple excel sheets within PowerPoint

## JeepRocks86

Hello,

I'm looking for some help linking multiple excel sheets on multiple slides.

The excel documents with in the ppt are stand alone documents with counting formulas on each slide.  The ppt is a stand alone document with non-linked excel sheets embedded.

My goal is to have an appendix slide where I can update all the formulas and when a date or value changes there, it automatically updates other locations in the ppt.  I cannot have a linking excel document because this will be used across the company in different parts of the globe so linking to one server is not an option.  Also the users will all have their documents that would be linked to saved in different locations.

Goal: link multiple slides excel sheet's to one "master slide" without an external link.
example: Link excel sheet on slide 1 with slide 2 with slide 5 etc.

Also, is there a way to update the excel documents in powerpoint without having to double click on each one?


Thanks in advance

----------

